# Keystone Everest 5th wheel



## smugeo (Mar 19, 2006)

I am looking for input about Keystone Everest 5th wheels, any info would be greatly appreciated.........


----------



## Pat1955 (Apr 2, 2006)

Keystone Everest 5th wheel

I'm also wondering what people's opinion of them is????  We looked at a brnad new 2004 this weekend.........a 361P.....I really liked it and it seems like we could get a good deal on it........Does anyone have any opinions?????  HELP..........


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Apr 2, 2006)

Keystone Everest 5th wheel

I wasn't going to say anything, but we USED to sell Keystone.  As soon as Thor bought them out the company really changed, for the worse.  We have not had them for several years, but we sold Hornet and Laredo.  We had a customer insist on an Everest.  I had to buy it from another dealer because Keystone would not sell to me.  He has had so much trouble, it is a miracle he still talks to me.  It started with the 50amp. cord and all the handles (awning, stab jack, and manual jack handle) not coming with the trailer and there was not one single label around the dump station, water inlet, etc.  The dealer I bought it from had to go back to Keystone to get them, I could not even get them to ship the parts to me, and I WAS a dealer.  Things went South from there.  Getting the handles and lables was the extent of "warranty" also.  Customer is good natured about it, jokes about what he is going to have to fix each time he uses it.

I know they are not all like that one, can't be.  I know there are lot's of happy owners out there.  That is just my experience with Everest.  Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Pat1955 (Apr 2, 2006)

Keystone Everest 5th wheel

Good info Grandview, glad to have it.  Do you mind me asking what you have for an RV now???  Are you towing a fifth wheel and what is it?  or are you into one of the other classes?  I always ask the dealers what THEY own............Thanks for your input.  Pat


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Apr 3, 2006)

Keystone Everest 5th wheel

My wife and I sell and use Gulf Stream products.  We just sold a Conquest Fifth Wheel.  We are going to purchase a Sedona Fifth Wheel this year.  It is on order.  A Sedona, Prarie Schooner or Yellowstone, in my opionion, is every bit as good as the trailer you are looking at and we could sell it to you.


----------



## Pat1955 (Apr 4, 2006)

Keystone Everest 5th wheel

What is everyone's opinion of the Alpenlite ?  The RV Consumer's guide seems to rate it quite high and I really like the floor plan on one of them (I really want a rear kitchen)........... and, Grandview, I'm going to look up your gulfstream products and see how they rate and if they have anything we're interested in.......will you drive it to Northern Maine so we can try it out???? :laugh: hahahahaha


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Apr 4, 2006)

Keystone Everest 5th wheel

Northern Maine is where my wifes Uncle lives.  Just might be able to work something out.  Shipping companies take them North all the time.


----------



## Krazeehorse (Apr 5, 2006)

Keystone Everest 5th wheel

Might as well get your checkbook out and get ready Pat.  Ken will do what it takes now.  Don't fight it, just give in and enjoy your new rig. (That might be a two Thermos run Ken!  )


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Apr 5, 2006)

Keystone Everest 5th wheel

This is hard to believe Pat, but he lives in Presque Isle also.  I had to look up how to spell it this morning.  Bet your know him, Rollan Walker.


----------



## Gil Math (Apr 5, 2006)

Keystone Everest 5th wheel

Sounds like a big bunch of sales pitch to me......I liked to find out
anything on a Montana....but their also made or owned by Keystone.
So is this sales pitch or bull s--- on these Keystone tralers????


Gil


----------



## Pat1955 (Apr 5, 2006)

Keystone Everest 5th wheel

Ohhhhhhhhh, an insurance salesman????? must run in the family???? Sales that is!!! Small world isn't it???? I don't know him, but looked it up the phone book just to make sure you were not pulling my leg.
 McCluskey's is our local RV dealer,  he seems very knowledgeable and is not pushy at all, gave us lots of good information, but he really doesn't sell what we are interested in.  He also told us that we could pull anything in his lot with a 3/4 ton andthat bothered us a bit.....


----------



## Pat1955 (Apr 5, 2006)

Keystone Everest 5th wheel

Gil,
This McCluskey said that the Keystone is good mid-level choice.......but I will tell you we bought the RV Consumer Group guide and CD...and the Keystone is not rated very well......is there any particular model you're interested in??


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Apr 5, 2006)

Keystone Everest 5th wheel

Actually I have been in business over 20 years.  Married for 6 this month.  I have seen Rollan maybe 6 or 8 times on his trips down here.  I have not been up there.  He is in my wifes family :laugh: 

I have actually heard of McCluskey.  If I can help you, let me know.  I don't push either.


----------



## Pat1955 (Apr 5, 2006)

Keystone Everest 5th wheel

Ken,  Thanks, I appreciate it..........so much good information on this board.  Pat


----------



## Pat1955 (Apr 5, 2006)

Keystone Everest 5th wheel

Ken,  Thanks, I appreciate it..........so much good information on this board.  Pat


----------



## Gil Math (Apr 5, 2006)

Keystone Everest 5th wheel

This sounds like the grandview trailer site.......
I thought this was a laymens view point site ....not....not a dealers view...i would never buy a trailer from you.


----------



## C Nash (Apr 6, 2006)

Keystone Everest 5th wheel

Gil, if you will look on the RVUSA home page you will see that Ken (grandview Sales) advertises on RVUSA. Doubt that he gets it free. Yes he is a dealer but, if you will ck previous post you should see that he has very helpful info here and it's appricated. He seems to be a very knowledgable about RVs in general. Sad to say a lot of dealers don't know squat about rvs. I saw a nice Mountain Air on a RV lot the other day and stopped to ck it out.  The owner showed it to me and didn't know what I was talking about when I asked if it was on the w22 or w24 platform. I asked wher the decal was that showed the CCC for the unit.  He looked on the driver side post and said 22000.  I said ok that is the w22.  I found the CCC sticker and told him it only had 1400 CCC lbs.  He said no way and when he looked at it he then told me that was all I needed without even asking how I would be using the MH. Keep the info coming Ken and it doesn't bother me if you invite us to your lot but all JMO :laugh:


----------



## Pat1955 (Apr 7, 2006)

Keystone Everest 5th wheel

Gil,  Sorry I have to agree with Chelse.....I didn't feel that Ken was taking advantage.  I appreciate his information, I think he knows alot about what he's selling and is willing to share the information with no sale involved..........you can't find that just anywhere.....we can joke a little with him about trying to make a sale, but I sure didn't feel like he was going to show up at my house and a RV that he expected me to buy.....but he's the kind of dealer that I would want to buy from.......also JMHO..........Pat


----------

